# Feeding help!!



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Having problems here 
First feeding began saturday 8am,2pm and 8pm. Was only giving 5-6ml so as not to stretch the crop too much.Yesterday the same ,only at 7.30pm had to feed early cos they were screeching and biting eachothers beaks.
This morning at 8am gave them nearly 7ml and now at 10am they were crying and biting eachothers beaks so took them out and gave them another 3mls.
OK so next feed im going to 8mls, is that too soon? Should i feed 4 times a day? Noticed when i weighed they had lost 3-4 grams each. Worried now


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Okay.. how old are they now.. and how much do they weigh? Relax..  Let's figure out how much they SHOULD be getting first off. And are you feeding when crops are empty?


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

yes im feeding when crops are empty.
Ages 30,29,27 and 26 days
They now weigh 81,80.84,79 grams
I know that they should be on 8mls, should i do that today? I thought i had to slowly wait for the crop to stretch?
Should i feed 4 times a day?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No only feed three times a day, four is too much for this age. And they need 8mls that's 10% of their body weight. Just because they bite each others beaks or cry does not mean you have to give them food. Stick to their schedule. And expect them to lose some weight as they're getting to that age where they fledge and that means they lose a little so they can fly.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I would suggest you feed them their 8 mls 3 times a day.. waiting until their crops are empty. Their crops will stretch on their own as they grow and the amount of food they take in increases. They are also going to be getting to the point now where they are flapping around a lot. If they are doing this, they are getting ready to think about flying soon. You will find them losing a few grams at this time. But I would go with 8 mls 3 x a day. 

They are also at the age now where they know their crying works. Do not feel like you have to feed them just because they are crying. You can comfort them instead by spending time with them. I had one that was a noisy bugger even if fed and comforted. It's just them experimenting with their vocal abilities and seeing if they can get your attention already.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok next feed will be 8mls. I dont mind them crying its the beaking with their siblings i dont like. Good to know that they can loose a few grams before they fledge, how much can they safely loose?
Also i remember a post saying to add natural yogurt to formula, how much and how often?
Now ive been thrown off schedule by topping them off


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Just wait until their crop empties for their next feeding and go from there.. hopefully it won't set you off too much. I know mine would lose between 3 and 5 grams when fledging. Although I had one that lost only 2. She was and still is a piggy though. I have not had the need of putting yogurt into the formula. This would be a question for maybe Srtiels. I believe she had made mention of it before, but I am unable to find it on a search. I find using yogurt for possible issues.. but not where it was talked of for general maintenance.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

OK many thanks!!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Good luck! Keep us posted! Take a breath.. you are doing great.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

So we got the babies out and i goot some millet and sprinkled it and they are pecking at that lol its so funny to watch!! My little grey baby picked the whole spray up and ran off with it!!! I dont let them have the spray do i ? Do i sprinkle it or give the spray? They are getting so big and growing feathers overnight!! I think i will get some parakeet pellets today, is that ok?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I dont mind them crying its the beaking with their siblings i dont like.*
------------------------------------------------------- 

Keep an eye on the most aggressive beaker. I have had a few of these little smarties figure out if they do this they force food back up the one they are bobbing and eat the formula fed them. After a feeding and there is beaking, feel everyones crop, which should all be the same size. if one seems more empty and another one fuller then remove the fuller one. On rare occassions I have had these type babies slowly starve out a clutchmate by robbing their formula.

*My little grey baby picked the whole spray up and ran off with it!!!* 
-------------------------------------

LOL....sounds like that one is going to be a little smartie. Once they start flapping if a piece of millett is in the container a creative baby will stand on it, flap and hover a few inches in the air with the millet grasped with it's feet like it is holding unto a branch.

As to the spray millet you can lay it down, or use duct tape and tape the stem to the upper side of the container so that it hangs.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Is 8mls the most i can give ? I just fed them all and my little grey baby is crying up a storm, he wants more 
His crop is full and his sisters are content.
What do you think?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I would stick with the 8 mls. Pick him up and try and make him content.  They know how to sound very pathetic at this age. If holding him doesn't work, I'd set him back in their cage/brooder and settle them.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

LOL thanks he finally settled down but yes he sounded so pathetic !! I didnt want to put him to bed like that, its hard not to give them more !!
I think 8mls is the max for their crops anyways right so you dont stretch it too much?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What thickness is the formula? Ideally it should be a babyfood applesauce consistency. If so, you might try thickening it just a little. Also add a little yogurt which is good for the gut flora. 

Aside from the crying is his crop emptying OK? If you part the feathers and look at the crop skin it should be semi-transparent with very faint veining visible thru the skin, and if you hold the skin between the fingers it will be very thin in thickness, similar to the thickness of a folded tissue. If the crop skin has an opaque whitish yellow look it could be budding yeast adhering to the inside of the crop. Usually when this is noticed the veins are very prominent looking, which is not could because they can absorb pathogens such as yeast into the bloodstream.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes the formula is like applesauce, i can thicken it tomorrow. Crop looks good to me and ive been watching for any prominent veins and see none. I read before about the yogurt, how much would i add to formula and how often?
They were quiet but when they see me they start crying and beaking eachother !! Ive turned the light off and hopefully they have settled for the night!
Are they just trying to pull a fast one on me or really hungry?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

If there are no signs to believe they are not healthy.. they are trying to pull a fast one on you.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Problem solved, thank you Srtiels for your advice !
I was feeding Lafebers (i thought that was the best) I have changed to Exact and the babies are much more content, i guess Lafebers wasnt filling them up enough. They are also eating millet and parakeet pellets, they are growing so fast!!


----------

